# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  :: مهم :: آمار تفکیکی داوطلبان کنکور سراسری 98

## saj8jad

آخرین جزئیات ثبت‌نام جاماندگان کنکور سراسری؛ یک‌میلیون و ۳۰۰هزار نفر در آزمون سراسری ۹۸ شرکت کردند 
معاون اجرایی سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور گفت: تاکنون یک‌میلیون و ۳۰۰هزار نفر در آزمون سراسری ۹۸ شرکت کردند که نزدیک به ۶۰۰هزار نفر رشته علوم تجربی، ۱۶۰هزار نفر ریاضی، ۲۷۰هزار نفر علوم انسانی، ۹۸هزار نفر هنر و ۱۶۰هزار نفر هم زبان هستند. 
12 اسفند 97 ـ 15:17 | استانها | مرکزی | نظرات

به‌گزارش خبرگزاری تسنیم از *اراک*،  محمدرضا رحیمیان ظهر امروز در نشست با اصحاب رسانه با اشاره به پذیرش  دانشجو در سال 98 اظهار داشت: در کنکور 98 پذیرش دانشجو در دو بخش انجام  می‌شود، نخست پذیرش با سوابق تحصیلی برای رشته‌هایی که متقاضی کمتری دارند  است.

وی افزود: اطلاع‌رسانی  این پذیرش 17 بهمن ماه انجام و برای پذیرش نیازی به شرکت در کنکور 98  ندارند، پذیرش آن هم از 20 اسفند ماه آغاز می‌شود و تا 20  مرداد ماه سال  آینده ادامه دارد، پذیرش هر دو فارغ‌التحصیلان نظام قدیم و جدید براساس  معدل کتبی نهایی دیپلم است.
معاون  اجرایی سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور تصریح کرد: بخش دوم پذیرش هم بر اساس  آزمون سراسری و برای رشته‌های پرمتقاضی است که ثبت‌نام آن انجام شده و در  19 تا 22 اسفندماه هم سایت برای افرادی که به هر دلیلی از ثبت‌نام  جامانده‌اند باز شده و آنها می‌توانند ثبت‌نام کنند.

رحیمیان  بیان کرد: افرادی که در هر دو نوع پذیرش قبول شوند اجازه دارند در هرکدام  از رشته‌هایی که قبول شدند، ثبت‌نام کنند، تا کنون یک‌میلیون و 300هزار نفر  در آزمون سراسری 98 شرکت کردند که *نزدیک به 600هزار نفر رشته علوم تجربی*،  *160هزار نفر ریاضی*، *270هزار نفر علوم انسانی*، *98هزار نفر هنر* و *160هزار نفر  هم زبان* هستند.

وی عنوان کرد:  ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها هم اسفند ماه اعلام می‌شود اما در مجموع تعداد  صندلی‌های دانشگاه‌ها بیشتر از تعداد متقاضیان کنکور 98 است، براساس  مصوبات، خود دانشگاه‌ها مرجع پذیرش دانشجویان‌ براساس سوابق تحصیلی هستند  اما به‌سبب این‌که سال 98 نخستین سال رویداد این اتفاق است سازمان سنجش هم  کمک می‌کند.معاون اجرایی  سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور خاطرنشان کرد: اگر فردی ترمیم معدل خود را قبل از  پذیرش انجام دهد در نتیجه پذیرش اثرگذار است در غیر این صورت اثرگذاری آن  برای دور بعد پذیرش در سال بعد است.*
بیشتر بخوانید*
*ثبت‌نام کنکور 98 باز هم تمدید شد**یک‌میلیون داوطلب در کنکور 98 ثبت‌نام کردند/ ساعت 24 پایان ثبت‌نام**شرایط شرکت دانش‌آموزان فنی‌وحرفه‌ای و کاردانش در کنکور 98 اعلام شد* 
رحیمیان  ادامه داد: سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم‌های نظام جدید 30 درصد تأثیر مثبت و نظام  قدیم هم 25 درصد معدل دیپلم و پنج درصد هم سوابق پیش‌دانشگاهی تأثیر مثبت  دارد، سهمیه‌ها براساس قانون بوده و مجلس شورای اسلامی آن را تصویب کرده  است.وی اضافه کرد: براساس  قانون جدید داوطلبانی که در مقطع روزانه پذیرفته شده‌اند اجازه دارند در  آزمون سراسری سال بعد از قبولی در رشته‌های غیرروزانه شرکت کنند به‌شرط  آن‌که تا قبل از 25 اسفند استعفای خود را از رشته پذیرفته‌شده اعلام کنند.*

استان مرکزی در آزمون سراسری 97 رتبه 11 کشور را کسب کرد
*معاون  آموزش متوسطه اداره کل آموزش و پرورش استان مرکزی هم در این جلسه با اشاره  به رتبه‌ استان در آزمون سراسری سال 97 گفت: استان مرکزی رتبه 12 کشور را  در آزمون سراسری سال 96 و در سوابق تحصیلی رتبه هفت  کشور و در سال 97 رتبه  11 آزمون سراسری و رتبه 9 سوابق تحصیلی کشور را داشت.مجتبی حیدری افزود: استان در رشته تجربی از رتبه 14 به 12 و در رشته ریاضی از رتبه 15 به 10 ارتقا پیدا کرده است.

انتهای پیام/ن*

----------


## saj8jad

معاون اجرایی سازمان سنجش در دانشگاه اراک؛
ثبت نام کنکور ۹۸ به دو صورت سوابق تحصیلی و آزمون انجام می‌شود/ ۸۵ درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها باید به صورت سوابق تحصیلی تکمیل شود
معاون اجرایی سازمان سنجش در دانشگاه اراک گفت: ثبت نام کنکور ۹۸ به دو صورت سوابق تحصیلی و آزمون انجام می‌شود.

به گزارش خبرنگار گروه استان های باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان از اراک، رحیمیان معاون اجرایی سازمان سنجش در نشست شناخت کنکور در دانشگاه اراک گفت: پذیرش آزمون سال ۹۸ در دو بخش انجام خواهد شد: یک بخش سوابق تحصیلی که نیاز به شرکت در کنکور نخواهد داشت و بخش دوم هم به وسیله آزمون صورت میگیرد و شرکت در ازمون الزامی است.

رحیمیان در خصوص پذیرش با سوابق تحصیلی گفت: طبق مصوبات سازمان سنجش و پذیرش تعدادی رشته معرفی شده اند و ۸۵ درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه باید با پذیرش دانشجو به صورت سوابق تحصیلی صورت گیرد و نیازی به کنکور نیست و البته این رشته‌ها همان رشته‌هایی هستند که در هر سال ظرفیت پذیرش آن‌ها تکمیل نمی‌شود و متقاضیان این رشته‌ها تعداد کمی بوده است.

وی افزود: طبق این مصوبات دانش آموزان از ۲۰ اسفند تا ۲۰مرداد فرصت دارند برای دانشجو شدن با سوابق تحصیلی اقدام کنند و در این بخش داوطلبانی که هنوز دیپلم دریافت نکرده اند تا شهریور ماه سال ۹۸ فرصت به اخذ آن را دارند و بعد از اخذ میتوانند با سوابق تحصیلی دردانشگاه شرکت کنند.
در پذیرش با آزمون هم سوابق تحصیلی تاثیر گذار است

معاون اجرایی سازمان سنجش ادامه داد: در پذیرش با آزمون هم سوابق تحصیلی تاثیر گذار خواهد بود و مطابق مصوبات ۳۰ درصد در رتبه داوطلبان تاثیر مثبت خواهد داشت و برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم هم ۵ درصد از معدل پیش دانشگاهی و ۲۵ درصد از معدل دیپلم تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی خواهد بود و البته کسانی که تا مرداد ماه موفق به اخذ دیپلم نشوند وسوابق تحصیلی در آزمون تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود.

وی در خصوص کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ هم گفت: سیزدهم و چهاردهم تیر ماه کنکور برگزار خواهد شدو فرصت ثبت نام کنکور در زمان ۱۹ تا ۲۲ اسفند ماه تمدید خواهد شد و همچنین داوطلبان میتوانند به ویرایش اطلاعات خود بپردازند.
یک میلیون و ۱۲۰ هزار نفر متقاضی شرکت در کنکور

رحیمیان تصریح کرد: در مورد آمار شرکت کنندگان یک میلیون و ۱۲۰ هزار نفر متقاضی شرکت در ازمون سراسری هستند وتعداد داوطلبان گروه علوم تجربی دربین گروه‌ها از همه بیشتر است و داوطلبان هم میتوانند با سوابق تحصیلی و هم با ازمون در دانشگاه شرکت کنند.

وی اظهار کرد: آزمون سال ۹۸ هم مانند سال‌های قبل داری سه گروه اصلی ریاضی و علوم تجربی و علوم انسانی و دو گروه شناور هنر و زبان است و با توجه به تغییرات ایجاد شده در سیستم نظام آموزشی دو نوع داوطلب در کنکور داریم یکی نظام جدید یا همان شش سه سه و داوطلبانی و دیگر نظام تحصیلی قبل از این است که سوالات ازمون برای این دو دسته داوطلب به صورت مجزا هست.

معاون اجرایی سازمان سنجش در مورد سهمیه بندی موجود در کنکور هم گفت::طبق قانون ۲۵ سهمیه ورود ایثار گران است و مابقی ظرفیت ورود به دانشگاه‌ها برای مابقی افراد سهمیه‌ها است؛ که این سهمیه یک و دو و سه نام دارد.

انتهای پیام / ج

----------


## sina_hp

*تجربی کم نشده انسانی باعث شده کم شه گارد کم شدن نگیرید البته با ثبت نام مجدد که گذاشتن بیشتر میشه ولی دلیل این که 700 هزار نفر نشد به خاطر زیاد شدن انسانی هاست*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


تجربی کم نشده انسانی باعث شده کم شه گارد کم شدن نگیرید البته با ثبت نام مجدد که گذاشتن بیشتر میشه ولی دلیل این که 700 هزار نفر نشد به خاطر زیاد شدن انسانی هاست


من از پارسال کتابخونه میرم میخونم پارسال کتابخونه اصلا انسانی نداشت امسال خیلی زیاد شدن حتی بعضیاشون هستن از تجربیا بیشتر میخونن ولی سن بالا هم زیاد شده دالقل تو جمعیت کتابخونه محلمون اینو احساس کردم_

----------


## saj8jad

اینم آمار تفکیک شده کنکور سراسری 97 :


همونطوری که ملاحظه میکنید تعداد داوطبان کنکور تجربی در سال 98 حتی از کنکور سال 97 هم کمتر شده 
بنابراین گول افرادی که با جوسازی های پرطمطراق خودشون سعی میکنند از کنکور 98 غولی بسازند و رقابت رو خیلی فشرده و جالبناک جلوه بدن رو نخورین و تو دام هایی که براتون پهن کردن نیافتید!

به نظر من کنکور 98 هم کنکوری مثل کنکور 96 خواهد بود البته با سوالاتی به شدت استاندارد که لزوما به معنی سخت بودن نیست، اونم بخاطر دقت مضاعف طراحان کنکور به دلیل طراحی دو نوع سوال نظام قدیم و جدید خواهد بود

موفق باشید

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



اینم آمار تفکیک شده کنکور سراسری 97 :


همونطوری که ملاحظه میکنید تعداد داوطبان کنکور تجربی در سال 98 حتی از کنکور سال 97 هم کمتر شده 
بنابراین گول افرادی که با جوسازی های پرطمطراق خودشون سعی میکنند از کنکور 98 غولی بسازند و رقابت رو خیلی فشرده و جالبناک جلوه بدن رو نخورین و تو دام هایی که براتون پهن کردن نیافتید!

به نظر من کنکور 98 هم کنکوری مثل کنکور 96 خواهد بود البته با سوالاتی به شدت استاندارد که لزوما به معنی سخت بودن نیست، اونم بخاطر دقت مضاعف طراحان کنکور به دلیل طراحی دو نوع سوال نظام قدیم و جدید خواهد بود

موفق باشید


خداکنه تو فرصت مجدد همین بمونه یا حداقل بیشتر از پارسال نشه♡*

----------


## احسان0

علی برکت ا... امسال تجربی از مرز یه میلیون میگذره

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



اینم آمار تفکیک شده کنکور سراسری 97 :


همونطوری که ملاحظه میکنید تعداد داوطبان کنکور تجربی در سال 98 حتی از کنکور سال 97 هم کمتر شده 
بنابراین گول افرادی که با جوسازی های پرطمطراق خودشون سعی میکنند از کنکور 98 غولی بسازند و رقابت رو خیلی فشرده و جالبناک جلوه بدن رو نخورین و تو دام هایی که براتون پهن کردن نیافتید!

به نظر من کنکور 98 هم کنکوری مثل کنکور 96 خواهد بود البته با سوالاتی به شدت استاندارد که لزوما به معنی سخت بودن نیست، اونم بخاطر دقت مضاعف طراحان کنکور به دلیل طراحی دو نوع سوال نظام قدیم و جدید خواهد بود

موفق باشید


با فرصت مجدد بیشتر میشن تجربی ها*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




خداکنه تو فرصت مجدد همین بمونه یا حداقل بیشتر از پارسال نشه♡


چرا بیشتر میشه در ضمن حدنصاب یادت رفت که*

----------


## احسان0

> *
> 
> چرا بیشتر میشه در ضمن حدنصاب یادت رفت که*


فک کنم امسال کل ایران کنکور تجربی بدن

----------


## saj8jad

> علی برکت ا... امسال تجربی از مرز یه میلیون میگذره


دوست عزیز یکی دو پست بالاتر روضه گودال قتلگاه میگفتم به نظرت؟!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




چرا بیشتر میشه در ضمن حدنصاب یادت رفت که


خخ بنظرم شده فرای حد نصاب وزیر حسم میگه آمار میره رو یک میلیون و نیم 
ولی اون جمله منظورم آمار تجربیا بود*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


دوست عزیز یکی دو پست بالاتر روضه گودال قتلگاه میگفتم به نظرت؟! 


دقیقا کارت همينه اصلا فقط بلدی روضه بگی*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> با فرصت مجدد بیشتر میشن تجربی ها*


نهایت میشه در حد همون تعداد کنکور 97
در عجبم چرا اینقدر انسانی ها زیاد شدن یهو؟!  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


نهایت میشه در حد همون تعداد کنکور 97
در عجبم چرا اینقدر انسانی ها زیاد شدن یهو؟! 



انسانی ها به خاطر فرهنگیان اضافه شدن در ضمن امار غلط نده بیشتر از 97 میشه*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> دقیقا کارت همينه اصلا فقط بلدی روضه بگی*





> *
> 
> انسانی ها به خاطر فرهنگیان اضافه شدن* *در ضمن امار غلط نده** بیشتر از 97 میشه*


خوبه با ارائه سند و مستند دارم حرف میزنم تازه برگشتی میگی آمار غلط نده! چکار میشه کرد دیگه درک و فهم در حده جلبکه ، خون نمیرسه به مغز!

----------


## phzed

امسال ته تهش عینه امار97 میشه برای تجربی ها
بچه ها چرا الکی جو میدین؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


خوبه با ارائه سند و مستند دارم حرف میزنم تازه برگشتی میگی آمار غلط نده! چکار میشه کرد دیگه درک و فهم در حده جلبکه ، خون نمیرسه به مغز! 




جلبک سبز امار بیشتر هست اتفاقا اون امار هم همينو نشون ميده چون دوباره فرصت ثبت نام دادن*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> جلبک سبز* *امار بیشتر هست* *اتفاقا اون امار هم همينو نشون ميده*


تجربی کنکور 97 : *642.228 نفر*
تجربی کنکور 98 : *نزدیک به 600 هزار نفر* ؛ یعنی هنوز 600 هزار نفر هم نیست، نزدیک 600 هزار تا هستن یعنی *مثلا برای درک بیشتر!!!* میشه به عدد 595 هزار نفر اشاره نمود!!!!!!

*پ.ن :* چی میزنی دقیقا؟! ولی بازم حق باتویه موفق باشی!!

نقل هم نگیر حوصله دهن به دهن ندارم باهات پسر

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


تجربی کنکور 97 : 642.228 نفر
تجربی کنکور 98 : نزدیک به 600 هزار نفر ؛ یعنی هنوز 600 هزار نفر هم نیست، نزدیک 600 هزار تا هستن یعنی مثلا برای درک بیشتر!!! میشه به عدد 595 هزار نفر اشاره نمود!!!!!!

پ.ن : چی میزنی دقیقا؟! ولی بازم حق باتویه موفق باشی!!

نقل هم نگیر حوصله دهن به دهن ندارم باهات پسر




ای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا گیر کیا افتادیم آقا بیش از 620 هزار نفر تجربی هستن امار من دارم نه تو حوصله نداری چون امار غلط داری*

----------


## sina_hp

**

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

آمار تفکیکی که نداریم هنوز چون مجدد سازمان سنجش یک فرصت دیگه برای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری گذاشته.
اما سال 97 تعداد ( یک میلیون و یازده هزار و سیصد و شصت نفر 1011360 نفر) بودن
کنکور 98 تا به الان  1076657 یک میلیون و هفتا و شش هزار و ششصد و پنجاه هفت نفر ثبت نام کردن.
تعداد  98 از 97 بیشتر هست ( تعداد کلی) البته هنوز فرصت ثبت نام طی تاریخی ک  اعلام کردن هست ولی خب زیاد تفاوتی با این امار الان نمیکنه دیگه.
برای هر رشته هم که چیز دقیقی معلوم نیست تا زمان اخرین ثبت نام هم تموم نشه ولی برای کنکور 97 طبق آمار سایت قلم چی:
*آمار تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور 97 به تفکیک گروه های آزمایشی 
**
*

تعداد داوطلبانی که در گروه آزمایشی *علوم ریاضی و فنی شرکت کرده اند ۱۴۴ هزار و ۴۳۷* نفر می باشد.تعداد داوطلبانی که در گروه آزمایشی *علوم تجربی شرکت کرده اند ۶۴۲ هزار و ۲۲۸ نفر* می باشد.تعداد داوطلبانی که در گروه آزمایشی *علوم انسانی شرکت کرده اند ۲۰۴ هزار و ۹۳۶ نفر* می باشد.تعداد داوطلبان واقعی رشته* هنر* که تنها در این گروه آزمایشی شرکت کرده اند* ۱۲ هزار و ۲۴۹ نفر* و تعداد داوطلبانی که علاوه بر گروه آزمایشی هنر در گروه آزمایشی دیگری نیز شرکت کرده اند *۶۶ هزار و ۵۶۶ نفر* می باشد.تعداد داوطلبان واقعی رشته *زبان های خارجی* که تنها در این گروه آزمایشی شرکت کرده اند *۷ هزار و ۵۳۴ نفر* و تعداد داوطلبانی که علاوه بر گروه آزمایشی زبان های خارجی در گروه آزمایشی دیگری نیز شرکت کرده اند* ۱۳۷ هزار و ۹۹۷* نفر می باشد.


البته نظر شخصیم اینه اکثر داوطلبان رشته ی انسانی و تجربی سال 98 نظام قدیم باشن.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AceTaminoPhen


آمار تفکیکی که نداریم هنوز چون مجدد سازمان سنجش یک فرصت دیگه برای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری گذاشته.
اما سال 97 تعداد ( یک میلیون و یازده هزار و سیصد و شصت نفر 1011360 نفر) بودن
کنکور 98 تا به الان  1076657 یک میلیون و هفتا و شش هزار و ششصد و پنجاه هفت نفر ثبت نام کردن.
تعداد  98 از 97 بیشتر هست ( تعداد کلی) البته هنوز فرصت ثبت نام طی تاریخی ک  اعلام کردن هست ولی خب زیاد تفاوتی با این امار الان نمیکنه دیگه.
برای هر رشته هم که چیز دقیقی معلوم نیست تا زمان اخرین ثبت نام هم تموم نشه ولی برای کنکور 97 طبق آمار سایت قلم چی:
آمار تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور 97 به تفکیک گروه های آزمایشی 



تعداد داوطلبانی که در گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی شرکت کرده اند ۱۴۴ هزار و ۴۳۷ نفر می باشد.تعداد داوطلبانی که در گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی شرکت کرده اند ۶۴۲ هزار و ۲۲۸ نفر می باشد.تعداد داوطلبانی که در گروه آزمایشی علوم انسانی شرکت کرده اند ۲۰۴ هزار و ۹۳۶ نفر می باشد.تعداد داوطلبان واقعی رشته هنر که تنها در این گروه آزمایشی شرکت کرده اند ۱۲ هزار و ۲۴۹ نفر و تعداد داوطلبانی که علاوه بر گروه آزمایشی هنر در گروه آزمایشی دیگری نیز شرکت کرده اند ۶۶ هزار و ۵۶۶ نفر می باشد.تعداد داوطلبان واقعی رشته زبان های خارجی که تنها در این گروه آزمایشی شرکت کرده اند ۷ هزار و ۵۳۴ نفر و تعداد داوطلبانی که علاوه بر گروه آزمایشی زبان های خارجی در گروه آزمایشی دیگری نیز شرکت کرده اند ۱۳۷ هزار و ۹۹۷ نفر می باشد.


البته نظر شخصیم اینه اکثر داوطلبان رشته ی انسانی و تجربی سال 98 نظام قدیم باشن.


تفکیکی هم بیشتره چون يه فرصت تمدید گذاشتن*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> ای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا گیر کیا افتادیم آقا بیش از 620 هزار نفر تجربی هستن امار من دارم نه تو حوصله نداری چون امار غلط داری*


خدایی خنده دار که دارم سر آمار باهات بحث میکنم  :Y (551): 
باشه عزیز حق باشماست من به زعم شما اشتباه کردم اصلا! شما درست میگی نه ببخشید درست تر میگی
خدا به همرات




> **



https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...8%AF?ref=tnews

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


خدایی خنده دار که دارم سر آمار باهات بحث میکنم 
باشه عزیز حق باشماست من به زعم شما اشتباه کردم اصلا! شما درست میگی نه ببخشید درست تر میگی
خدا به همرات



https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...8%AF?ref=tnews


خبر جدید مياد بعد می فهمی*

----------


## sina_hp

*در اصل منظور اونم 620 تا بود گردش کرد*

----------


## Accident

تعداد شرکت کننده هیچ وقت نشان دهنده سختی رقابت نیست. مهم اینه که چه تعداد صندلی خالی برای رشته ها و دانشگاه های دلخواه شما وجود داره و چه تعداد دانش آموز در حدود سطح درسی شما براش رقابت می کنند.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Accident


تعداد شرکت کننده هیچ وقت نشان دهنده سختی رقابت نیست. مهم اینه که چه تعداد صندلی خالی برای رشته ها و دانشگاه های دلخواه شما وجود داره و چه تعداد دانش آموز در حدود سطح درسی شما براش رقابت می کنند.


که نداره*

----------


## bbehzad

کنکور97 کنکور عجیبی بود .یه سریا زورشونو زدن تا برن دانشگاه درصدا رفت بالا بااینکه سوالا سختتر بود.خلاصه اینکه این امار خبرگزاریه تسنیم میگه نزدیک 600هزار نفرخیلی دیگه بخواد زیاد شه 20هزار نفر.کنکور 98 هم شک نکید از 95 و96 و 97 سختتر میشه .بین 93و94.زیستش و ریاضیش وقت گیر فیزیکو شیمی در حد95.باید بتونن تفکیک کنن انقدرهم فیلم و دی وی دی اومده طراحهها فهمیدن پس به شدت استاندارد اما مفهومی میشه.اقا سینا اگر کنکور 99 دوکنکوره نشد من همینجا سیبیلامو میزنم خخخخ.البته اگه حکومتی مونده باشه با ایناوضاع

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbehzad


کنکور97 کنکور عجیبی بود .یه سریا زورشونو زدن تا برن دانشگاه درصدا رفت بالا بااینکه سوالا سختتر بود.خلاصه اینکه این امار خبرگزاریه تسنیم میگه نزدیک 600هزار نفرخیلی دیگه بخواد زیاد شه 20هزار نفر.کنکور 98 هم شک نکید از 95 و96 و 97 سختتر میشه .بین 93و94.زیستش و ریاضیش وقت گیر فیزیکو شیمی در حد95.باید بتونن تفکیک کنن انقدرهم فیلم و دی وی دی اومده طراحهها فهمیدن پس به شدت استاندارد اما مفهومی میشه.اقا سینا اگر کنکور 99 دوکنکوره نشد من همینجا سیبیلامو میزنم خخخخ.البته اگه حکومتی مونده باشه با ایناوضاع


عزیز اون تسنيم اشتباه گفت الان 620 هزارتا تجربی هستن دوباره تمدید میشه میشه 650 تا 670*

----------


## bbehzad

> *
> 
> عزیز اون تسنيم اشتباه گفت الان 620 هزارتا تجربی هستن دوباره تمدید میشه میشه 650 تا 670*


ایشالا بشه 700 به حد نصابت برسی.نظام قدیمو تفکیک نکرده؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbehzad


ایشالا بشه 700 به حد نصابت برسی.نظام قدیمو تفکیک نکرده؟


نه ولی میگن 550 هزار نفر نظام قدیم هستن*

----------


## bbehzad

> *
> 
> نه ولی میگن 550 هزار نفر نظام قدیم هستن*


یاخدا

----------


## bbehzad

پس بالای 300 هزارنفر تجربی نظام قدیمن از نظام جدیدا بیشتر

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbehzad


پس بالای 300 هزارنفر تجربی نظام قدیمن از نظام جدیدا بیشتر


نه دیگه نظام جدید ها بيشترن*

----------


## sina_hp

*ولی تعداد نظام قدیم ها هم کم نیست*

----------


## bbehzad

خیلیه نمیشه نادیده بگیرن

----------


## Craz

تجربی چقدر کمه :Yahoo (21): 
این همه جو میدادن فقط600k؟ :Yahoo (21): 
هولی شت

----------


## Craz

فقط600k؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

​585هزار نفر تجربی شبکه شیش گفت

----------


## hamed_habibi

کاش بشه کنکوری عین 95 چقدر خوب بود با تخصصی 50 عمومی 65 600 700منطقه میشدن

----------


## saj8jad

> ​585هزار نفر تجربی شبکه شیش گفت


معاون سنجش هم گفت کمتر از 600 هزار تا تجربی 

احتمالا با مهلت 3 روزه اسفند میشه همون 600 هزار تا فیکس

----------


## DR._.ALI

> کاش بشه کنکور یعین 95 چقدر خوب بود با تخصیی 50 عمومی 65 600 700منطقه میشدن


دیگه اون دوران طلایی به سر اومد الان باید فقط بترکونی همه رو 80 و اینا تا این رتبت بشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

> دیگه اون دوران طلایی به سر اومد الان باید فقط بترکونی همه رو 80 و اینا تا این رتبت بشه


​اره خب منطقه سه این بود شایدم دوباره تکرار شد خدارو چ دیدی

----------


## DR._.ALI

> ​اره خب منطقه سه این بود شایدم دوباره تکرار شد خدارو چ دیدی


این اتفاق نمی افته دعا کن بدتر از قبل نشه

----------


## sina_hp

*آقا امار هاتون غلطه در حال حاضر 620 هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن و توی تمدید مجدد بیشتر هم میشه و از پارسال هم بیشتر میشه*

----------


## Fe ll a ri Ta

:Yahoo (117):

----------


## Miss.Sad

_نمیدونم یه عده چه اصراری دارن تعداد داوطلبین تجربی بیشتر شه 
یه ذره فکرم نمیکنن که همش به ضرر خودشونه 
فک  کردن تو کنکور 99 ریختن 
دعا میکنم روز کنکور فقط 500 هزار نفر تجربی شرکت کنه دلتون کباب بشه_

----------


## dr.mostafa77

> *آقا امار هاتون غلطه در حال حاضر 620 هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن و توی تمدید مجدد بیشتر هم میشه و از پارسال هم بیشتر میشه*


نابغه دیگه هرکی میخواسته ثبت نام کنه ثبت نام کرده تو اون سه روز که نهایتش 10000 نفر زیاد بشه بازم میشه 630 پارسال که 640 هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن 560 هزار تا حاضر شدن امسالم امار همونه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dr.mostafa77


نابغه دیگه هرکی میخواسته ثبت نام کنه ثبت نام کرده تو اون سه روز که نهایتش 10000 نفر زیاد بشه بازم میشه 630 پارسال که 640 هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن 560 هزار تا حاضر شدن امسالم امار همونه


آقای به ظاهر دکتر حوصله بحث ندارم باهات تمدید مجدد که شد می فهمی که از دنیا عقبی و حرف های من درسته پارسال توی تمدید مجدد حدود 60 هزارتا به تجربی اضافه شد تا شد 640 تا الان خودش 620 تا هست وقتی تمدید شه تا 670 تا پیش میره حداقل*

----------


## Nazii.j

اقا یچیز میگم منو نزنین دادو بیداد هم نکنین منم مثل شما فقط شنیدم.یکی از اساتید ک مثل اینکه سازمان سنجش اشنا دارن گفت 1میلیون و800هزار نفر شرکت کننده و حدود1میلیون و250تجربیمن شنیدم برگام ریخت :Yahoo (4): ب من ربطی نداره من فقط از اساتید شنیدم ارامش خودتونو حفظ کنینوفکر میکنم حرفشون درسته

----------


## hamed_duty

> اقا یچیز میگم منو نزنین دادو بیداد هم نکنین منم مثل شما فقط شنیدم.یکی از اساتید ک مثل اینکه سازمان سنجش اشنا دارن گفت 1میلیون و800هزار نفر شرکت کننده و حدود1میلیون و250تجربیمن شنیدم برگام ریختب من ربطی نداره من فقط از اساتید شنیدم ارامش خودتونو حفظ کنینوفکر میکنم حرفشون درسته


بدون تعارف و به معنای واقعی کلمه

 چرت گفتن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ali.rainy

حالا یک سوال
چرا ریاضی اینقدر کم شده؟
اخه انسانی بیشتز از ریاضی؟
چرا اخه؟
برای رشت های مهندسی و علوم پایه باید التماس کنن با این حساب که....

----------


## Maja7080

خود من کنکور 96 و 97 شرکت کردم ولی یک کلمه هم نخونده بودم
ساعت یازده هم که شد اکثر بچه های کلاسی که توش ازمون میدادم بلند شدن رفتن فقط 3-4 نفر موندن که یکیشونم مراقب به جرم تقلب گرفت خخخخ
میخوام بگم اگه داوطلبای تجربی زیادن سیاهی لشکراشم خیلی زیادن فکر نکنید حالا 600 هزارتا نابغه قراره بیان کنکور بدن

----------


## Maja7080

خود من کنکور 96 و 97 شرکت کردم ولی یک کلمه هم نخونده بودم
ساعت یازده هم که شد اکثر بچه های کلاسی که توش ازمون میدادم بلند شدن رفتن فقط 3-4 نفر موندن که یکیشونم مراقب به جرم تقلب گرفت خخخخ
میخوام بگم اگه داوطلبای تجربی زیادن سیاهی لشکراشم خیلی زیادن فکر نکنید حالا 600 هزارتا نابغه قراره بیان کنکور بدن

----------


## hamed_duty

> خود من کنکور 96 و 97 شرکت کردم ولی یک کلمه هم نخونده بودم
> ساعت یازده هم که شد اکثر بچه های کلاسی که توش ازمون میدادم بلند شدن رفتن فقط 3-4 نفر موندن که یکیشونم مراقب به جرم تقلب گرفت خخخخ
> میخوام بگم اگه داوطلبای تجربی زیادن سیاهی لشکراشم خیلی زیادن فکر نکنید حالا 600 هزارتا نابغه قراره بیان کنکور بدن


بله نزدیک 96 درصد داوطلبا سیاهی لشکرن..میمونه فقط 25 هزار داوطلب..که رقابت اصلی در کمتر از 1درصد داوطلباس.شایدم کمتر

----------


## Nazii.j

> بدون تعارف و به معنای واقعی کلمه چرت گفتن


اره شاید اصلا هم اهمیتی نداره. تلاش واسه برده اهمیتی نداره بین2 نفره یا بین میلیون ها نفر . من ک اهمیتی نمیدم ادما حرف زیاد میزنن و میشنون. منم یکیشونو بازگو کردم :Yahoo (1): موفق باشید جناب :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Shah1n

> حالا یک سوال
> چرا ریاضی اینقدر کم شده؟
> اخه انسانی بیشتز از ریاضی؟
> چرا اخه؟
> برای رشت های مهندسی و علوم پایه باید التماس کنن با این حساب که....


هیچکس التماس نمیکنه برای مهندسی و علوم پایه چون الان اینقد فارغ ااتحصیل این رشته ها زیاده که تا 50 سال آینده هم تامین میکنه
اینارو از خودم نمیگم خودم مهندسی برق میخوندم و از دانشگاه انصراف دادم
وضعیت خیلی بدتر از اون چیزیه که شما فکرشم بکنید
دکترای رشته‌های تاپ ریاضی اومده تو دانشگاه ساعتی تدریس میکنه ماهی 700 هزار تومن
کرایه ماشینشم در نمیاره بنده خدا
تازه این خوش شانس بوده
تو همین محله ما که نزدیک دانشگاه هم هست همه کافی نت ها و کتاب فروشی ها و ...
حتی کافه ها و رستوران ها
همه فارغ التحصیل مهندسی هستن
اکثرن ارشد هم دارن
همه شونم میشناسم
دولتی هم خوندن حتی یکیشونم رتبه 17 کنکور بوده
نتیجه گیری با خودتون

----------


## sina_hp

*برای فرهنگیان تعداد انسانی ها زیاد شه که این زیادی به ضررشون شد چون ظرفیت فرهنگیان کمه*

----------


## ali.rainy

> هیچکس التماس نمیکنه برای مهندسی و علوم پایه چون الان اینقد فارغ ااتحصیل این رشته ها زیاده که تا 50 سال آینده هم تامین میکنه
> اینارو از خودم نمیگم خودم مهندسی برق میخوندم و از دانشگاه انصراف دادم
> وضعیت خیلی بدتر از اون چیزیه که شما فکرشم بکنید
> دکترای رشته‌های تاپ ریاضی اومده تو دانشگاه ساعتی تدریس میکنه ماهی 700 هزار تومن
> کرایه ماشینشم در نمیاره بنده خدا
> تازه این خوش شانس بوده
> تو همین محله ما که نزدیک دانشگاه هم هست همه کافی نت ها و کتاب فروشی ها و ...
> حتی کافه ها و رستوران ها
> همه فارغ التحصیل مهندسی هستن
> ...


سو< تفاهم شده عزیز. منظورم این هست با این وضعیت باید دانشگاه التماس کنه بچه ها بیان مهندسی بخونن
با این بازار کار به خدا حق دارند مهاجرت می کنن و میرن
ادم با استعدادی که می تونه بره ونره ..... است

----------


## zahed.

خیلی کم گفتی این مال دهه 80 بود الان بچه ها بیشتری میخونن
در مورد سیاهی لشکر بودن بعضیا هم خیلیا میخونن ولی سواد درست و حسابی ندارن 
خلاصه میخوام بگم به کسی برچسب نزن

----------


## tear_goddess

به نظر من توی فرصت مجدد خیلی به این تعداد اضافه نمیشه

----------


## hamed_duty

طبق اخبار واصله از سازمان سنجش صورت تفکیک شده گروه‌های آزمایشی : تعداد ۱۸۱،۵۹۲ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی ، تعداد ۵۷۸،۲۳۸ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی و تعداد ۳۱۲،۴۲۰ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم انسانی شرکت کرده اند .این آمار کاملا دقیقه.انسانی بخاطر دانشگاه فرهنگیان داره به تجربی میرسونه ها.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed79


طبق اخبار واصله از سازمان سنجش صورت تفکیک شده گروه‌های آزمایشی : تعداد ۱۸۱،۵۹۲ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی ، تعداد ۵۷۸،۲۳۸ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی و تعداد ۳۱۲،۴۲۰ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم انسانی شرکت کرده اند .این آمار کاملا دقیقه.انسانی بخاطر دانشگاه فرهنگیان داره به تجربی میرسونه ها.


از کجا آوردی این خبر رو؟*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> طبق اخبار واصله از سازمان سنجش صورت تفکیک شده گروه‌های آزمایشی : تعداد ۱۸۱،۵۹۲ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی ، تعداد ۵۷۸،۲۳۸ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی و تعداد ۳۱۲،۴۲۰ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم انسانی شرکت کرده اند .این آمار کاملا دقیقه.انسانی بخاطر دانشگاه فرهنگیان داره به تجربی میرسونه ها.


ریاضی فیزیک یعنی نسبت به ۴ سال گذشته بیشتر شده جالب

----------


## Amirkhan21

> طبق اخبار واصله از سازمان سنجش صورت تفکیک شده گروه‌های آزمایشی : تعداد ۱۸۱،۵۹۲ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی ، تعداد ۵۷۸،۲۳۸ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی و تعداد ۳۱۲،۴۲۰ نفر در گروه آزمایشی علوم انسانی شرکت کرده اند .این آمار کاملا دقیقه.انسانی بخاطر دانشگاه فرهنگیان داره به تجربی میرسونه ها.


انسانیا دچار تعادل نقطه ای شدن مثه اینکه

----------


## sina_hp

*معاون اجرایی امور آزمون‌های سنجش کشور با اشاره به اینکه زمان ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری به پایان رسیده است، ادامه داد: آن دسته از داوطلبان که موفق به ثبت نام در آن بازده زمانی نشدند می‌توانند از 19 تا 22 اسفند سال جاری در آزمون ثبت نام کنند. 
وی آمار داوطلبان شرکت در آزمون کنکور 98 را یک میلیون و 120 هزار داوطلب دانست و گفت: با توجه به فرجه داده شده برای ثبت نام این آمار تغییر خواهد کرد. 
رحیمیان با اشاره به اینکه بیشترین آمار داوطلبان به گروه تجربی اختصاص دارد، افزود: داوطلبان گروه تجربی با 620 هزار داوطلب،گروه ریاضی با 160 هزار داوطلب و انسانی با 270 هزار داوطلب در آزمون کنکور 98 شرکت کردند. منبع خبرگزاری فارس*

----------


## sina_hp

*آمار درست و معتبر بقیه امار ها دروغه دوستان☝☝*

----------


## Shah1n

> *برای فرهنگیان تعداد انسانی ها زیاد شه که این زیادی به ضررشون شد چون ظرفیت فرهنگیان کمه*


ظرفیت فرهنگیان امسال 3 برابر شده
البته به گفته خودشون
چون تا 1400 تعداد معلم های بازنشسته از تعداد ورودی های فرهنگیان بیشتر میشه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


معاون اجرایی امور آزمون‌های سنجش کشور با اشاره به اینکه زمان ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری به پایان رسیده است، ادامه داد: آن دسته از داوطلبان که موفق به ثبت نام در آن بازده زمانی نشدند می‌توانند از 19 تا 22 اسفند سال جاری در آزمون ثبت نام کنند. 
وی آمار داوطلبان شرکت در آزمون کنکور 98 را یک میلیون و 120 هزار داوطلب دانست و گفت: با توجه به فرجه داده شده برای ثبت نام این آمار تغییر خواهد کرد. 
رحیمیان با اشاره به اینکه بیشترین آمار داوطلبان به گروه تجربی اختصاص دارد، افزود: داوطلبان گروه تجربی با 620 هزار داوطلب،گروه ریاضی با 160 هزار داوطلب و انسانی با 270 هزار داوطلب در آزمون کنکور 98 شرکت کردند. منبع خبرگزاری فارس


https://www.farsnews.com/markazi/new...یلی-است*

----------


## sina_hp

*حتی سایت کانون هم این خبر رو به عنوان امار تفکیک گذاشته☝☝تنها خبر درست درباره امار تفکیکی بقیه خبر ها غلطه*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n


ظرفیت فرهنگیان امسال 3 برابر شده
البته به گفته خودشون
چون تا 1400 تعداد معلم های بازنشسته از تعداد ورودی های فرهنگیان بیشتر میشه


عزیز ظرفیتی که با کنکرو میگیرن 4 هزار و خورده اي بیشتر نیست بقیه از پیمانی ها برداشته میشه ظرفیت با توجه به تعداد کمه*

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> *حتی سایت کانون هم این خبر رو به عنوان امار تفکیک گذاشته☝☝تنها خبر درست درباره امار تفکیکی بقیه خبر ها غلطه*



ینی تلاشی که تو این چند مدت کردی تا ثابت کنی تجربی یه میلیون نفره رو اگه مسئولین انجام میدادن الان وضع کشور یه جور دیگه بود 
اگه این انرژی رو میذاشتی میتونستی با قاشق چاه نفت حفر کنی..
واقعن تلاشت ستودنیه...امیدوارم ازین امار دقیقی که میدی خودت جزو اخریا نباشی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SinaAhmadi


ینی تلاشی که تو این چند مدت کردی تا ثابت کنی تجربی یه میلیون نفره رو اگه مسئولین انجام میدادن الان وضع کشور یه جور دیگه بود 
اگه این انرژی رو میذاشتی میتونستی با قاشق چاه نفت حفر کنی..
واقعن تلاشت ستودنیه...امیدوارم ازین امار دقیقی که میدی خودت جزو اخریا نباشی


من سال 98 کنکور نمی دم چون محرومم این هزار بار*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




https://www.farsnews.com/markazi/new...یلی-است







 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


حتی سایت کانون هم این خبر رو به عنوان امار تفکیک گذاشته☝☝تنها خبر درست درباره امار تفکیکی بقیه خبر ها غلطه 







 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


معاون اجرایی امور آزمون‌های سنجش کشور با اشاره به اینکه زمان ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری به پایان رسیده است، ادامه داد: آن دسته از داوطلبان که موفق به ثبت نام در آن بازده زمانی نشدند می‌توانند از 19 تا 22 اسفند سال جاری در آزمون ثبت نام کنند. 
وی آمار داوطلبان شرکت در آزمون کنکور 98 را یک میلیون و 120 هزار داوطلب دانست و گفت: با توجه به فرجه داده شده برای ثبت نام این آمار تغییر خواهد کرد. 
رحیمیان با اشاره به اینکه بیشترین آمار داوطلبان به گروه تجربی اختصاص دارد، افزود: داوطلبان گروه تجربی با 620 هزار داوطلب،گروه ریاضی با 160 هزار داوطلب و انسانی با 270 هزار داوطلب در آزمون کنکور 98 شرکت کردند. منبع خبرگزاری فارس


......*

----------


## sina_hp

*با فرصت تمدیدی که دارن تجربی از 640 پارسال هم رد میکنه*

----------


## sina_hp

*....*

----------


## sina_hp

**

----------


## sina_hp

*اینم آمار مقایسه ای☝☝☝☝*

----------


## Mrya

هنر وحشتناک شده :Yahoo (21):  چه خبرتونهههههه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dr.parham

*آمار اولیه تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور 98 به تفکیک رشته**آمار اولیه تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور 98 به تفکیک رشته را در ادامه مشاهده کنید..* بازديد : 4,552  زمان مطالعه 1 دقیقه  چاپ




معاون اجرایی امور آزمون‌های سنجش کشور گفت: 85 درصد ظرفیت پذیرش در مراکز آموزش عالی در سال 98 براساس سوابق تحصیلی است.
به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس از اراک، محمودرضا رحیمیان  در نشست تغییرات کنکور 98 در اراک با اشاره به اینکه نحوه پذیرش داوطلبان در دانشگاه‌ها در سال 98 بر دو شیوه است، تصریح کرد: شیوه پذیرش داوطلبان  در مراکز آموزش عالی بر اساس دو شیوه سوابق تحصیلی و شرکت در آزمون کنکور سال 98 است.

وی بیان کرد: پذیرش داوطلبان بر پایه سوابق تحصیلی به این صورت است که داوطلب بدون نیاز به شرکت در آزمون کنکور و در برخی از رشته‌ها که به صورت اطلاعیه از طریق سازمان سنجش از 20 اسفند سال جاری اعلام می‌شود، ثبت نام کرده و نتیجه قطعی در شهریورماه اعلام می‌شود. 

 معاون اجرایی امور آزمون‌های سنجش کشور اظهار کرد: آن دسته از داوطلبانی که تمایل دارند در رشته‌های دیگر دانشگاهی پذیرش شوند نیاز است طبق روال سال‌های گذشته در آزمون کنکور شرکت کرده و پس از تصحیح اوراق و  اخذ نتیجه در شهریورماه به دانشگاه ورود پیدا خواهند کرد. 

رحیمیان از تاثیر 30 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون کنکور خبر داد و گفت: بر اساس مصوبه سازمان سنجش علاوه بر نمره آزمون کنکور 30 درصد سوابق تحصیلی در نمره کلی آزمون لحاظ و ملاک پذیرش داوطلبان در دانشگاه‌ها خواهد بود. 

وی خاطرنشان کرد: با توجه به تغییر ساختار نظام آموزشی و براساس مصوبه سازمان سنجش 85 درصد ظرفیت پذیرش داوطلبان براساس سوابق تحصیلی خواهد بود. 

معاون اجرایی امور آزمون‌های سنجش کشور با اشاره به اینکه زمان ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری به پایان رسیده است، ادامه داد: آن دسته از داوطلبان که موفق به ثبت نام در آن بازده زمانی نشدند می‌توانند از 19 تا 22 اسفند سال جاری در آزمون ثبت نام کنند. 
*
وی آمار داوطلبان شرکت در آزمون کنکور 98 را* *یک میلیون و 120 هزار* *داوطلب دانست و گفت: با توجه به فرجه داده شده برای ثبت نام این آمار تغییر خواهد کرد. 
رحیمیان با اشاره به اینکه بیشترین آمار داوطلبان به گروه تجربی اختصاص دارد، افزود:* 
*داوطلبان گروه تجربی با 620 هزار داوطلب،*
*گروه ریاضی با 160 هزار داوطلب و*
* انسانی با 270 هزار داوطلب در آزمون کنکور 98 شرکت کردند.*

*
*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

من فکر کنم خیلی از بچه‌های تجربی پشت کنکوری بعد از سال ها تلاش تصمیم گرفتن رشته ریاضی شرکت کنند واگرنه این تعداد ریاضی منطقی نیست چون هر سال 
روند نزولی داشته تعداد داوطلب های ریاضی ۱۶۰ هزار تا عجیب تعداد انسانی ها پیشبینی می‌شد زیاد باشن تعداد تجربی ها هم تو همین رنج ۶۲۰ منطقی به نظر میرسه

----------


## Fawzi

فرصت تمدید رو کی گذاشتن؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fawzi


فرصت تمدید رو کی گذاشتن؟


19 تا 22 اسفند*

----------


## Mohamad_R

یهنی 99 ها بدبخت نه نگون بخت شدن  :Y (645): 

سیل عظیم کنکور اولی های نظام جدید پشت کنکور میمونن 

نظام قدیما هم میخوان به حد نصاب برسن  :Y (724): 

و ما بدبختا هم وقتمونه کنکور بدیم .  :Y (1): 

از الان اینجانب با قبول تمام شرایط و ضوابط اعلام میکنم که کنکور 99 یک ملیونو پنج هزار و دیویست نفر داوطلب خواهد داشت که نه صد  هزار و صدو پنجاهو دو نفرش تجربی ان .  :Yahoo (106): 


ساقی می بریز که از تعداد داوطلبان هراسی ندارم (الکی مثلا) پزشکی مارا سرمست و شیدا کرده است  :Y (397): 





ایییییی خدا چرا ماهرکجا پامونو گزاشتیم گندش درآومد  :Y (734): 




و ضمنا جایش هست که تشکری کنیم از تمامی عوامل و دست اندر کاران که جوری کردن همه پولو تو تجربی ببینن و نوجوانان این مملکت استرسی تو کنکور بکشن که ناچاراً سلول های بینابینی + تیموس + تیرویید + پارا تیرویید+ کل لوزالمعده  اپی نفرین تولید کنن که طرف از شدت استرس هماتوکریت خونش 99.999 درصد اپی نفرین هستش  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Shah1n

> من فکر کنم خیلی از بچه‌های تجربی پشت کنکوری بعد از سال ها تلاش تصمیم گرفتن رشته ریاضی شرکت کنند واگرنه این تعداد ریاضی منطقی نیست چون هر سال 
> روند نزولی داشته تعداد داوطلب های ریاضی ۱۶۰ هزار تا عجیب تعداد انسانی ها پیشبینی می‌شد زیاد باشن تعداد تجربی ها هم تو همین رنج ۶۲۰ منطقی به نظر میرسه


چه فایده کنکور ریاضی هم رتبه خوب نمیارن
ریاضی رشته راحتی نیست

----------


## MYDR

ما شاالله .... خدایا ختم به خیر بفرما !!!

----------


## salim7174

در مورد پذیرش تعداد مرد ها بیشتر باشه خوبه یا دختر ها؟

----------


## ali.rainy

چرا انسانی بیشتر از ریاضی هست؟
واقعا چرا؟
حالا من یک بار می خواستم انسانی شرکت کنم!
چه کنم؟
بابا من فقط می خوام یک روانشناسی ساده بخونم

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> چرا انسانی بیشتر از ریاضی هست؟
> واقعا چرا؟
> حالا من یک بار می خواستم انسانی شرکت کنم!
> چه کنم؟
> بابا من فقط می خوام یک روانشناسی ساده بخونم


شما حاضری بری کلی درس ریاضی فیزیک سخت بخون بعد مهندس بشی و با درس های سخت تر دیگه سروکله بزنی آخرش بیکار بمونی ؟!

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------

